# i've got the coolermaster hyper 212 EVO and its fairly loud



## tuunade98 (Nov 18, 2012)

A lot of people say that this cpu cooler is really quiet, but mine sounds like theres an air conditioner inside my computer. How do i fix this?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 18, 2012)

sounds like your system is running the fan at full speed. Look in your bios and see if there is something about system fan control or something simular that gives you the ability to turn down the speeds your fan is spinning at.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 18, 2012)

Are there fan control options in your bios? Set them to "quiet", "low" or whatever your bios call it. If you don't have them the fan is going to run at 100%


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 18, 2012)

did you remove the plastic from the bottom. did you apply the paste properly?

did you plug the fan into the 4pinheader?


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 18, 2012)

i did some research and i think you guys are right. I had a look in my bios and under pc health there was stuff about my cpu fan, cpu temperature, fan speed and what not. But i couldn't find anything that would lower the fan's speed, just options like SMART FAN MODE enabled or disabled and other options where give me a warning if the fan dies or the temperature goes to high. Here are my specs

GA-78LMT-S2P (GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD)
Radeon 5770 1GB
COOLERMASTER HYPER 212 EVO CPU COOLER
8gb ram
AMD 1100t 6cores 3.3ghz

EDIT: de das dude. Im 100% sure i removed the plastic, put on the paste correctly, and if i didn't plug in the fan it shouldn't work at all? correct me if im wrong
ATM while not many programs are opened up, its fairly quiet but before when i was in my BIOS it was REALLY LOUD, plus during when i play games it gets fairly loud as well.
I searched up the manual for my motherboard and apparently i can use EASYtune to adjust my fan speed and what not. What speed should i set the fan too? i just did a good stress test on my cpu, i ran black ops 2 multiplayer and single player, borderlands 2 and skyrim and checked my cpu usage and it was at around 40 - 60%. Temperatures reached up to nearly 60, i used FANSPEED to check the fan's speed and temperatures


----------



## anoobarak (Nov 18, 2012)

Those temperatures are way too high for such a low load on your cpu (assuming it's not overclocked). Try re-seating your cpu cooler.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree with anoobarak- those temps are pretty high.

What case are you using?


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 18, 2012)

A mid tower generic basic case.
EDIT: playing black ops 2 makes it pretty loud as well, pretty much when the cpu gets used at around 20 or more % it starts to get loud.
My cpu cooler is facing down towards my graphics card.


----------



## BlackOmega (Nov 18, 2012)

Those temps are WAY too high. I recently switched the cooler on my 1090T to a lapped Thermaltake big typhoon and in a case with REALLY poor airflow, after running prime 95 for HOURS the Max temp I saw was 47C. 

Re-seat the cooler. This time use very little TIM on the cooler on the metal parts between the heat pipes. DO NOT spread the TIM out on the CPU with a card or anything else. The pressure of the cooler will make it spread. If you spread the TIM out on the CPU there will be air bubbles and poor heat transfer.


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 18, 2012)

Talking about really poor air flow, that's exactly what I also have so when I take the cooler back out should I clean the thermal paste of the CPU before applying new thermal paste and will tissues work fine? To clean my CPU


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 18, 2012)

tuunade98 said:


> Talking about really poor air flow, that's exactly what I also have so when I take the cooler back out should I clean the thermal paste of the CPU before applying new thermal paste and will tissues work fine? To clean my CPU



If you dont have a grease remover use alcohol(vodka,perfume,ect)


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 18, 2012)

Which way should I have the CPU fan facing?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 18, 2012)

With airflow towards an exhaust.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 18, 2012)

i hope you have one exhaust. and yes you should always clean before you apply new paste!

use tissues. or newspaper. if you dont have alcohol, use a bit of spit.


----------



## BlackOmega (Nov 18, 2012)

tuunade98 said:


> Talking about really poor air flow, that's exactly what I also have so when I take the cooler back out should I clean the thermal paste of the CPU before applying new thermal paste and will tissues work fine? To clean my CPU



Always clean. Use toilet paper, paper towels, or even cloth with rubbing alcohol. Clean both the cooler and the CPU.


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 18, 2012)

ok i refitted the cpu cooler, the fan now faces to the back of my case which has holes for air to flow out.
EDIT: At the moment, the cpu is running at 30 - 40 degrees idle.


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 19, 2012)

ok i refitted the cpu cooler, the fan now faces to the back of my case which has holes for air to flow out.
EDIT: At the moment, the cpu is running at 30 - 40 degrees idle.
Its reaching near 60 while playing black ops 2. I have no idea what im doing wrong i may just have bad ventilation inside my case. The only fans i have inside my case are the CPU fan, graphics card fan and power supply fan.
EDIT: lol i have no exhaust


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

The only way to keep a system cool is to get the heat out of it.... air flow is the key to doing this. Some pics of the case (inside and outside) will be helpful to see where restrictions may be corrected.

Also, try running it with the side panel off to see if it helps.


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 19, 2012)

i don't like having the side panel of though, but i can take pics. Hold on.
edit: DAM my pictures are to big in file size. I did some research and my CPU should not go any higher then 62 or its just too hot. I also found a program named prime 95 to help me test my temperatures while my cpu is at 100%.
With the side panel OFF it only reached 50 - 55 degrees. WIth it back ON it reached up to 60 and i just stopped it there coz i didn't want it to go any higher. NOTE its not even a hot day, i can imagine my computer going alot more hotter if the weather was really hot.


----------



## Rowsol (Nov 19, 2012)

I had a computer years ago that would overheat and shut off so I took the side panel off and pointed a desk fan at it.  Problem solved.

At the time I wasn't very smart about computer parts, but if I had to guess I think the video card fan was busted.

Something I just remembered.  A relative of mine bought the 212 hyper and couldn't figure out why his cpu was overheating.  He never screwed it all the way down.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

tuunade98 said:


> i don't like having the side panel of though, but i can take pics. Hold on.
> edit: DAM my pictures are to big in file size. I did some research and my CPU should not go any higher then 62 or its just too hot. I also found a program named prime 95 to help me test my temperatures while my cpu is at 100%.
> With the side panel OFF it only reached 50 - 55 degrees. WIth it back ON it reached up to 60 and i just stopped it there coz i didn't want it to go any higher. NOTE its not even a hot day, i can imagine my computer going alot more hotter if the weather was really hot.



   You can resize the pics in Paint (percentage or pixel count) to get them to a more manageable size. Open the pic, right click and select edit, should get you to Paint if you have no other photo editor (approximately 1600x1200 pixels or less is usually OK) 

   Definitely sounds like you need air flow improvement.....


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 19, 2012)

here are pictures of my case and inside. EDIT: YES i do need air flow improvement haha. i take the side panel out 10 DEGREES is GONE!!. ITs just really hot inside my computer with the side panel on.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2012)

I think that you have your cooler fan backwards and that case has really low airflow not to mention that you don't have any fan installed at the back. Is that a 92mm mount?

I'd cut a bigger hole at the back, it seems to have enough space for a 120mm fan. Here's how is done: Case Mod Guide: Adding Cooling Fan with Hole Saw, ...

You can download templates here: http://www.mnpctech.com/CaseModTutorials.html


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

TRWOV called it- that fan needs to be on the other (front) side of the cooler and pushing air thru the cooler and out the rear of the case. Some more fans will definitely help also.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2012)

Quite simply, your case doesn't have good airflow. The fan on the CPU cooler should be attached to the other side, and the air should be flowing from the front of the case to the back. Secondly, no rear exhaust fan is installed, leaving only your power supply fan to remove any heat from the CPU. You should try to purchase fans to populate the back set of holes, the bottom set of side panel holes if there are spots for 4 screws, and a fan for the front if there is a place to mount one. As it is, the case has poor airflow compared to a typical case that has at least a 120mm front fan and a 120mm rear exhaust fan, if not a 120mm side panel or even a 120mm roof panel fan in addition to the front and back fans.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2012)

If you don't want to try your hand at modding (or if you don't already have the tools), spend $50 and get a better case:
http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/179236/CASINGS_MIDI-TOWER/CoolerMaster/RC-334U-KKN1.asp
http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/178580/CASINGS_MIDI-TOWER/CoolerMaster/RC-335U-KKN1.asp

2 intakes (front, bottom), 1 back exhaust and your 212 EVO will fit.


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 19, 2012)

hmm.. i just checked there is no way i can put a fan in the front, But yeah i can change the cooler fan to the other side. Do you guys reckon that could fix my problem a fair bit?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2012)

Not a lot but at least a little bit of hot air will leave the case. The EVO fan is working fine I reckon, it's just that all the hot air is stagnating inside your case and so it keeps pushing hot air through the heatsink and that's what keeps the fan running at 100%.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2012)

It might help a bit but I believe the most effective solution at the moment would be to leave your side panel off, as there aren't enough active cooling devices to move the air in and out of the case.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2012)

^yeah, try that


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 19, 2012)

yup my side panel is of and its fairly quiet and cooler now. Though i just don't like keeping my side panel of i guess im gonna have to at the moment. What case fan do you guys recommend to suck out all the hot air judging by the type of case i have of course through my pictures. Tell me if u need anymore pictures.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2012)

As I mentioned in a previous post, you'd be better in the long run by getting a better case. A fan is going to cost you, what, $12? Add $38 more and you get a case with much better airflow. Not to mention that the vent holes are extremely small and likely to restrict airflow to 60% or even less. 




TRWOV said:


> If you don't want to try your hand at modding (or if you don't already have the tools), spend $50 and get a better case:
> http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/179236/CASINGS_MIDI-TOWER/CoolerMaster/RC-334U-KKN1.asp
> http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/178580/CASINGS_MIDI-TOWER/CoolerMaster/RC-335U-KKN1.asp
> 
> 2 intakes (front, bottom), 1 back exhaust and your 212 EVO will fit.



They come with a 120mm back exhaust fan installed.


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 19, 2012)

i was actually thinking of gettinga new case. IT was either this one 
http://www.ddcomputer.com.au/prod-RC-K280-KKN1-proddes_Coolermaster_K280_W-O_PSU_USB_3.0.html

or

this one 
http://www.ddcomputer.com.au/prod-RC-K280-KKN1-proddes_Coolermaster_K280_W-O_PSU_USB_3.0.html

EDIT: though theres alot of things holding me back from getting it. For now im just going to have to keep my side panel of.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 19, 2012)

Sneeky's got some cases for sale. Shoot him an offer...
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136261


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Sneeky's got some cases for sale. Shoot him an offer...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136261



Shipping would be a bitch


----------



## HammerON (Nov 19, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Shipping would be a bitch



Didn't see where he was from...


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine is kinda loud but my system is pretty cool actually:
Intel Core i5 3570K @ 3.40GHz	22 °C


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 19, 2012)

SWEET LORD!

throw that case away man. get a new case. i knew yourcase sucked really bad. i mean the STOCK X6 cooler is a 4 heatpipe cooler. i still use it for my CPU. and there you are with a 212 evo and getting high temps.

it would have been a better idea for you to get a better case than the cooler. the NZXT beta evo or the NZXT 210 are excellent choices in that range. BTW, where do you live?


----------



## tuunade98 (Nov 19, 2012)

lol Australia


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 19, 2012)

dont know any modders there. but maybe you should ask Might Car Mawds 
they look like a mice bunch of people, maybe they'l mod yor PC for you.


----------

